# entry level CX bike



## rivren5 (Mar 1, 2009)

Help. Looking for recommendations/input on a first CX entry bike - $1500 or so. I ride primarily road but enjoy CX races. Currently using an old and heavy Redline conquest.

I weigh 155 - maybe do 8-10 CX races a season. I am open to used if it is a better value. 

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

disc or canti brakes?

$1500 or less gives you a lot of options. Usually with Shimano drivetrain.

I went with a Cannondale CAADX-Tiagra which retails for $1250.


----------



## rivren5 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm interested in overall value - so either - but disc would be nice. And I want a Shimano drive train.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

I bought a NOS CAADX 105 last year -- a very nice bike. No discs, but you can score one for under $1500, and I wouldn't call it entry level.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

You can get ALOT of bike for $1500. What besides a Shimano drivetrain and I am assuming weight reduction are you after? What about the Redline doesn't work for you?

My cross rig is pieced together for well below your max budget and is more than race-worthy. Your biggest bang for the buck is going to be the used market. Unfortunately, you've missed the usual winter sell off as the season closes and racers are looking to upgrade for next year. You might be able to find some good deal from folks looking to upgrade right before the season as well.


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Seems like you can either go for discs or a better group, but not both for $1500.

There is, of course, Save Up To 60% Off New Cyclocross Bicycles from bikesdirect.com. Great for commuting, racing or just having fun riding most anywhere. which has some pretty nice rides for $1000 (105/Tiagra bike with BB5 discs).

And ebay has had quite a few Marin disc bikes for $500 - $800 over the past few months.

Other than those, it kind of blows my mind how rapidly the price of CX bikes escalates as soon as you cross into the Shimano 105 threshold (or any SRAM equipped bike). Much more expensive than a regular street bike with the same component groups. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Another thought... if weight is a concern (it seems it is) why would you consider disc? Especially in your price range. Right now the technology is so new to drop bar bikes that they are heavy and/or expensive conpared to rim brakes.


----------



## rivren5 (Mar 1, 2009)

Good point and thanks for the feedback - I know you can't go wrong with canti brakes. I appreciate all the input.

Riv


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

krisdrum said:


> Another thought... if weight is a concern (it seems it is) why would you consider disc? Especially in your price range. Right now the technology is so new to drop bar bikes that they are heavy and/or expensive conpared to rim brakes.


Mechanical disc brakes don't really cost that much, they are comparable in cost to a good set of cantis

Yes, it is a little heavier, if you're counting every single gram.... 

in terms of braking power, discs are so much better. My road bike with dual pivots brake stronger than my cantis... both using the same Koolstop Salmon pads...


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Another CAADX 105. Brushed aluminum frameset, very good ride! (See my Cannondale Aluminum gushing thread in this sub forum for opinions of others on the C'dale Aluminum frames). 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cyclocross/caadx-aluminum-quality-306844.html

I think the retail is around 1600.00, though I paid less.

You could get the Tiagra if necessary, and upgrade. I bought this bike because it handled well, had great power-transfer, rode smooth, and fit the way I wanted it to. I do plan to upgrade the brakes to TRP's, eventually, but they are fine with just swapping out the brake-pads, which should run around $10.00.

It's also lightweight, and easy to clean with the aluminum parts. In fact, I think it's lighter than my carbon road bike (Pina Quattro).


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

tednugent said:


> Mechanical disc brakes don't really cost that much, they are comparable in cost to a good set of cantis
> 
> Yes, it is a little heavier, if you're counting every single gram....
> 
> in terms of braking power, discs are so much better. My road bike with dual pivots brake stronger than my cantis... both using the same Koolstop Salmon pads...


I've actually gone mini-v and although haven't raced it yet, am really digging the power and modulation so far.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

krisdrum said:


> I've actually gone mini-v and although haven't raced it yet, am really digging the power and modulation so far.


The lack thereof braking power doesn't bother me on a CX course in grassy park... when I hit some twisty singletrack... i lack of brakes can be scary


----------

